

Why won't you replace my phone apple? or should I say... your bomb - gaad

It's been two months with no resolution. After replacing the iPhone 4 battery turned into a bomb of deadly fumes.<p>My sister's iPhone's battery was swelling and not holding a charge. I figured I work at sprint, I've taken apart plenty of phones, it shouldn't take long- easy fix. I removed both of the screws at the bottom of the case and removed the rear cover.<p>After the rear cover was removed I went ahead and undid the screw that was holding the ribbon flush onto the logic board so that I could remove the battery. I went to pull on the tab and I noticed the right side of the battery pack bent. Next thing you know my room is flooded with Lithium Ion battery smoke, the phone is getting extremely hot in my hands, and sparks coming from the battery all at the same time. I dropped the phone to the ground and rushed to open the windows and door in the room at the same time yelling at my sister to get out of the room because the fumes are toxic. At this point I'm freaking out ( I've never had this happen to me before ), my sister is on the floor kneeling on the couch outside my door coughing her lungs up.<p>I contacted Apple shortly after that and got assigned dillonlong@apple.com. They offered me a refurbished unit for 160.00 after 1-2 weeks of no updates or calls. It's been two months now and they've done nothing to fix the issue all I'm asking is for them to replace the unit.<p>Apple claims I voided the manufacturer warranty by opening the phone and attempting to replace the battery myself. Let me ask you a question? what would have been the outcome if I had not attempted to change the battery and it would have blew up in my sisters pocket at school or at work.<p>I've included pictures of the phone in my dropbox below. Oh yeah the bio-hazard bag is compliments of Apple :) so even though they claim I've voided my warranty and they can not replace the unit at no cost I want them to understand one thing YOUR DEVICE BLEW UP IN MY HAND.<p>I'm posting this here in hopes some one can help me with this situation I've left numerous voice and email messages for my case worker and I've gotten no response I'm assuming they've tossed the case.<p>https://www.dropbox.com/sh/2fwmnstfz71lrxy/uhARqE1lg7
======
KarlKraft
To answer your rhetorical questions, they won't replace it because you took
over the obligation for repair and maintenance the moment you decided to
repair and maintain it by cracking it open.

Did you feel that the warranty would apply after you cracked it open and
replaced the battery? You made an assertive action to void the warranty, and
now you seem to be mad that Apple has agreed with your decision.

Surely you knew as that if the phone was swelled that the battery was damaged,
and that Apple should cover the repair. Why would you even attempt this
yourself, if the phone was covered under warranty?

The offer on the table seems pretty damn fair. Take it and learn your lesson.

Also, just out of wondering, in other pictures that I have seen of the iPhone4
and 4S, the back has different lettering than what is shown in your drop box
images. There is a set of graphical symbols under the text, and the second
line of text is longer than the first line. Is this an actual Apple iPhone?

~~~
gaad
Understood, and yup it's and actual iPhone 4.

------
gaad
More photos added.

